

IE Falls Below 40% Market Share For The First Time Since 1998 - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9113/products/ie-falls-below-40-market-share-for-the-first-time-since-1998

======
egiva
It's a shame considering that despite a million headaches that IE has caused
me over the years, it finally seems to have gotten it's act together with IE9.
I really like the version-changing feature too for looking at how code renders
in IE 6,7,8.

Anyhow, a chapter on my life (hating on IE) is finally coming to a close.
Makes me feel old, like time is passing too quickly (haha).

